# Umlaute und Servlets



## siba (28. Nov 2006)

Hallo!

Ich schicke von meinem Formular mit der get-Methode Informationen zu meinem Servlet und mit folgendem Befehl zu meinem Formular-Jsp zurück:


```
request.getRequestDispatcher("form.jsp").forward(request, response);
```

Nun habe ich das Problem, daß meine Umlaute durch Fragezeichen ersetzt werden. Was mache ich falsch? Wie kann ich dies verhindern?


----------



## bronks (28. Nov 2006)

Ich tip mal auf einen falschen ContentType ...


----------



## siba (28. Nov 2006)

Dann ist folgendes falsch:


```
content="text/html; charset=UTF-8
```

?

Wie müßte es richtig lauten?


----------



## bronks (28. Nov 2006)

siba hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Wie müßte es richtig lauten?


Du hast es sicher in der JSP nicht drin:

<%@page contentType="text/html"%>
<%@page pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>


----------



## siba (28. Nov 2006)

Hallo!

Merci für Deine Antwort. Ich habe es als Meta-Tag drin und zwar folgendermaßen:


```
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8">
```

Reicht das nicht aus?

Ist das etwas anderes als folgendes:


```
<%@page contentType="text/html"%>
<%@page pageEncoding="UTF-8"%>
```

?


----------



## siba (28. Nov 2006)

Hallo!

Also, inzwischen habe ich es ausprobiert und der JSP-Tag funktioniert im Gegensatz zu dem HTML-Meta-Tag! Verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber jetzt werden meine Umlaute nicht mehr durch Fragezeichen ersetzt.


----------

